# How do I keep scrambled eggs from sticking to the pan?



## MERTON

???


that's my question... my message was too short.


----------



## ChefJune

Are you heating your pan?  Putting in enough butter and/or oil to coat the bottom?  If you those things before you put your eggs in the pan, you should be fine.  

As well, don't walk away from your pan while the eggs are cooking.  That may seem obvious, but....  

Give the eggs a few moments to "set," and then move them around in the pan so all the liquid hits the heat and coagulates into those luscious curds that are scrambled eggs!  Don't forget the chopped herbs and salt and pepper!  

(We need a "Yummy" emoticon!)


----------



## Andy M.

What kind of pan and how do you cook them?


----------



## amber

My question would be the same as Andy's, what type of pan are you using?  If you use a non-stick pan it shouldn't stick.  If your using cast iron, you need to reduce the heat to low, at least that is what I have found.  Use a spatula, and let the egg set up a bit on the sides as chefJune pointed out.


----------



## middie

I use a non-stick pan. And just for good measure I'll spray it with a non-stick cooking spray or coat the bottom with a little extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## FryBoy

Non-stick pans, butter or oil, and low heat should do the trick. 

As for cooking sprays, such as Pam, Calphalon and other manufacturers now recommend against them because they tend to leave a gummy residue on the non-stick surfaces of pots and pans. Here's the advice from Calphalon's site:

*I like to use spray oils for lowfat cooking. Can I use them in my Calphalon cookware?*

For cooking, the answer is NO, we advise against using spray oils in our cookware for several reasons. For baking with our Professional Nonstick Bakeware, the answer is YES, you can use spray oils with no trouble.

*Cooking:* Spray oil instructions usually direct you to apply the spray to a cold pan, then add your food. This is because spray oils contain a lot of water. If you spray it into a hot pan, the water boils away immediately and leaves you with a gummy residue. (Calphalon cookware calls for preheating the pan before adding any oils to make sure you get the cooking performance you want.)

*Baking:* The nonstick material used for Calphalon Professional Nonstick Bakeware was developed especially for the sticking problems unique to baked goods. Things like pie drippings, jam, cookie runovers, and other baked-on disasters are no problem for this nonstick. When tested, we found that spray oils were no match for it. Any residue can be cleaned away easily with Soft Scrub® and hot water.


----------



## karadekoolaid

MERTON said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> 
> that's my question... my message was too short.


 
Use butter to coat the bottom. Be sinful. The flavour is unbeatable! 

However, my Italian brother-in-law has just introduced me to olive oil for coating the bottom. That's also sinful and the flavour is dee-vine! 

Be generous with both, but avoid the spray!


----------



## Mylegsbig

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Are you heating your pan?




rofl!!!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Like Andy M. said - knowing what kind of cookware and what you are doing will give us something to work with. Generally, the problem is too little fat for the temp you are using, and usually that turns out to be too high of a temp. 

Now - one word about the information FryBoy posted from the Calphalon site ... it's not exactly true regarding water as being a major part of nonstick cooking sprays (at least the ones I'm familiar with). What does evaporate quickly is the alcohol they use to thin the oil to make it sprayable - on the two cans I have it is the second ingredient listed - and not a drop of water listed (if they used any it would have to be listed). The reason you spray it on a cold pan is to keep from getting a flare-up when the alcohol hits a hot pan. The thing that makes nonstick cooking surfaces gummy is the thing that they use to give the spray it's nonstick quality - lecithin. Apparently, lecithin and something in the composition of many nonstick surfaces are chemical cousins that react with each other ... causing the lecithin to form a gummy polymer. But, IMHO - using nonstick sprays on a nonstick surface is a little redundant to begin with.

We've had a couple of discussions on this subject:

What's the Problem #4 - Stuck Eggs

How do you cook eggs with a stainless steel pan?


----------



## MERTON

i use a sauce pan at medium heat. and i do use a good deal of butter.

what is cosidered low? 1/4 heat?


----------



## Andy M.

I assume your pan is NOT non-stick.

That being the case, you must start with a completely clean cooking surface. Any residue on the pan will create sticking. 

The pan must be fully heated and what ever fat you use must also be heated. If you use butter, it should stop bubbling before you add the eggs.

Of course, the easiest thing to do is use a non-stick pan and butter.


----------



## FryBoy

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Now - one word about the information FryBoy posted from the Calphalon site ... it's not exactly true regarding water as being a major part of nonstick cooking sprays (at least the ones I'm familiar with). What does evaporate quickly is the alcohol they use to thin the oil to make it sprayable - on the two cans I have it is the second ingredient listed - and not a drop of water listed (if they used any it would have to be listed). The reason you spray it on a cold pan is to keep from getting a flare-up when the alcohol hits a hot pan. The thing that makes nonstick cooking surfaces gummy is the thing that they use to give the spray it's nonstick quality - lecithin. Apparently, lecithin and something in the composition of many nonstick surfaces are chemical cousins that react with each other ... causing the lecithin to form a gummy polymer. But, IMHO - using nonstick sprays on a nonstick surface is a little redundant to begin with.


 
Michael,

Your information comports with what I've understood in the past -- I didn't pay much attention to the water comment on the Calphalon site. Like you, I've never seen water as a listed ingredient in cooking sprays. I HAVE, however, observed the gooey gunk left behind by the sprays on non-stick cooking surfaces. 

One possible solution I haven't tired -- Williams-Sonoma sells pump spray bottles made especially for cooking oil. That would eliminate the lecithin and alcohol and any water, although I have to wonder about the shelf life of oil in such a gadget. Anyone have one?


----------



## Andy M.

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Mi...I have to wonder about the shelf life of oil in such a gadget. Anyone have one?


 
I have one I bought at Walmart years ago.  No problems with the oil.  I keep it in a cabinet away from heat.


----------



## goboenomo

When I'm making eggs i melt a small amount of butter. Just enough to cover the pan. But don't leave it sitting there too long or the butter will burn and make your eggs brown. That doesn't look pleasant!


----------



## MERTON

oh... and it's not non stick.

i tried cooking them on low... they just wouldn't scramble so i had to put them on medium again. and they stuck again


----------



## Constance

You really need a non-stick pan for eggs.


----------



## urmaniac13

I was always afraid of cooking eggs on anything besides a non stick skillet, I was convinced everything would be stuck fast on the skillet otherwise... but the omelette we tasted in the alps were cooked in cast iron with plenty of butter, and that was like made in heaven, by far the best omelette I ever tasted. 
I definitely need to venture into cooking eggs in cast iron and master the art...


----------



## CookSource

I have a Calphalon one pan that is just awsome, add a little oil, cook on low then just let it slid off !


----------



## MERTON

would they stick to a cast iron sauce pan?


----------



## Michael in FtW

MERTON said:
			
		

> would they stick to a cast iron sauce pan?


 
Yes - they could. They could also stick to a nonstick skillet if you were trying to use too high heat or cook them too fast.

If you'll just answer the basic question ... what type of cookware are you using ... and describe what you are doing - we probably could help you! As long as you want to play 20-questions ...


----------



## MERTON

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Yes - they could. They could also stick to a nonstick skillet if you were trying to use too high heat or cook them too fast.
> 
> If you'll just answer the basic question ... what type of cookware are you using ... and describe what you are doing - we probably could help you! As long as you want to play 20-questions ...


 
i'm using a cheap stainless sauce pan (it looks like a little pot with a handle on it), i'm turning the stove on medium, heating the pan, throwing in a bit of butter, then putting in the eggs and stiring  them with a fork. 

they will not scramble on low 1/4 temperature.


----------



## vagriller

If you make eggs a lot, get a non stick pan. You don't have to get a $160 All Clad, just go to a store and you can probably pick one up for $12. And get some olive oil too. I could never make fried eggs very well till I used olive oil. That stuff is like WD-40 for eggs.


----------



## goboenomo

I like using butter
i use oil if i have no butter


----------



## Bangbang

Get a good nonstick pan just for doin eggs. You won't regret it and you don't have to spend a fortune.However I use. However I use these.

http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Commercial/dp/B0001DA0GK


----------



## goboenomo

those look like the ones i have
eggs have stuck to them a bit
maybe its cause they are old pans..


----------



## BreezyCooking

I have to admit that I don't consider scrambled eggs to ever be a "health food" - lol!!!  Regardless of the pan type, LOTS of butter is my key.  Whether one of my stainless steel pans or nonstick, eggs come out fluffy & buttery - & dry, which is the way I personally like them (can't stomach gooey eggs), but that's up to the cook.

The amount of butter used does depend on the cookware.  For nonstick I use approximately 1 tablespoon of butter for each egg; for stainless I double that amount.


----------



## goboenomo

how does alot of butter make the eggs dry?

i just use enough to cover the pan with a thin layer

i add a little bit of water and milk to make my eggs fluffy


----------



## BreezyCooking

The butter itself doesn't make the eggs "dry" - the amount of butter just allows me to cook the eggs to the dryness level I like without them burning.


----------



## goboenomo

oh ok
that makes sense
if you keep moving the eggs they wont stick


----------



## vagriller

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Get a good nonstick pan just for doin eggs. You won't regret it and you don't have to spend a fortune.However I use. However I use these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Commercial/dp/B0001DA0GK



Bang, those look like my pans. I didn't pay near that for them though. I'm sure I didn't pay more than $30-40 at Kohls.


----------



## vagriller

Also you can make scrambled eggs with no oil or butter in a new non stick pan.


----------



## TATTRAT

man, now I want some custardy scrambled eggs.


----------



## goboenomo

i want some big puffy ones to put on top of some white toast with butter


----------



## Bangbang

vagriller said:
			
		

> Bang, those look like my pans. I didn't pay near that for them though. I'm sure I didn't pay more than $30-40 at Kohls.


 
Either did my wife. But those are very good pans. I have never had eggs stick to them. Sometimes I spray them with a little pam just in case.


----------



## MERTON

i really prefer to stay away from teflon.


----------



## D_Blackwell

I love my scrambled eggs.  Good eats - super fast - cheap.  I only use a cast iron skillet.  (I have some 'non-stick' pans, and dislike them all.)

Low-Medium or a smidgen less.  I small-dice some onions and red peppers, then turn on the heat. 1/2 tablespoon butter or olive oil for three eggs.  When the skillet is hot, set the onions and peppers cook,  Then I whisk up the eggs, with 1 tablespoon water per egg (milk will make them even fluffier), fresh ground pepper, and a pinch of salt per egg.

Add the egg mix and be ready to work fast - don't leave them for a moment.  ( Now is the time to splash in some Tabasco if so inclined.)   They'll start to set quickly.  Draw set egg from the edge to the middle, and swirl liquid to the edges.  Continue to draw cooked egg toward the center till there's really not enough liquid to swirl.  Turn the eggs (I use one of those Oxo super-flexible metal spatulas.), They'll finish quick - maybe 30 - 45 seconds.

I expect a very minor amount of stick, but if they stick a bit too much it will have been from not enough fat in the pan, or too much heat.

I think that you can definitely have too little heat, but too much and they will be quickly irreparable.


----------



## goboenomo

eww peppers and onions :P

i put cheese and ham in mine sometimes


----------



## Andy M.

MERTON said:
			
		

> i really prefer to stay away from Teflon.


 
Then I recommend you get a quality tri-ply stainless steel skillet of the appropriate size and use it as directed above.  To repeat:

Start with a clean pan

Bring it up to temp. - medium 

Add the fat - I use a stick of butter and just rub the end in the hot pan.  Enough melts off to cook the eggs.

Add the eggs to the hot pan and stir constantly with a fork for a bit.  

Take the eggs out of the pan before they are fully cooked as they will continue to cook after being plated.

Whey do you really prefer to stay away from Teflon?  Are you concerned about possible health issues?


----------



## vagriller

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Whey do you really prefer to stay away from Teflon?  Are you concerned about possible health issues?



The trap is set...


----------



## lulu

Are there health concerns associated with Teflon?...I had not heard that.

For the record, I use cheap pans for both eggs and milk, and accept I will have to replace them every few years...lots of butter and a wooden paddle, not a fork.  I make really good scrambled egg...I gave them for breakfast to a guy who had 2 Michelin starts and he said mine were among the best he had had.....amazing because I don't like scrambled eggs, lol


----------



## vagriller

lulu said:
			
		

> Are there health concerns associated with Teflon?...I had not heard that.



They say that the pans can release chemicals, but it's supposed to be safe if you don't heat it dry.


----------



## lulu

OOooooooops.  Well. now I know.


----------



## Andy M.

If non-stick coatings such as Teflon are overheated, the give off fumes that have been proven to be poisonous to small birds such a canaries. There is no evidence that these fumes are harmful to humans.

There is a chemical used in the manufacturing process that is a known carcinogen. That chemical is not present in the finished product. The real cancer danger is in the factories. They do not allow pregnant woman to work there as there is a danger to them in the factory.

The carcinogenic chemical is much more prevalent in products such as pizza and food boxes to prevent grease from soaking through, and in clothing for its stain preventing properties.

Non-stick cookware is perfectly safe to cook with.


----------



## Sephora

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Michael,
> One possible solution I haven't tired -- Williams-Sonoma sells pump spray bottles made especially for cooking oil. That would eliminate the lecithin and alcohol and any water, although I have to wonder about the shelf life of oil in such a gadget. Anyone have one?


I have that gadget.  The shelf life of the oil is the same as it is in a bottle.  I use it by pouring the oil in, pump, spray, and just keep it there.  I use it all the time so I haven't had issues.  But what you can do is pump and spray and then pour the oil back into the bottle it originated in.


----------



## Sephora

vagriller said:
			
		

> The trap is set...


Is asking about Teflon a loaded question?


----------



## Andy M.

Sephora said:
			
		

> Is asking about Teflon a loaded question?


 

Read my post #43 above.  I get annoyed by people who use unsubstantiated scare tactics to attack products.


----------



## Sephora

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Read my post #43 above. I get annoyed by people who use unsubstantiated scare tactics to attack products.


Okay. Now I have a question, didn't they stop making "teflon" branded cookware? I thought it was just "non-stick" now.

Edit because I found the answer myself and some interesting facts at this website:  http://www.teflon.com/NASApp/Teflon/TeflonPageServlet?pageId=/consumer/na/eng/news/news_detail.safetyconcerns.html


----------

